# My favorite films



## KarlMarx

Hitchcock, the Master of Suspense

1. North By Northwest
2. Rear Window
3. To Catch a Thief
4. Notorious
5. Vertigo
6. Spellbound

Others
1. Blazing Saddles
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Gattaca
4. Charlie Chaplin (The Gold Rush, Modern Times, etc)


----------



## Bonnie

I have many but here goes the short list

BladeRunner
Seven
Year Of Living Dangerously
Eyes of Laura Mars
Manhunter
Prophecy
Last of The Mohecians
Dracula  (Gary Oldman)
Heat
The Insider
To Live and Die In LA
Braveheart
Gladiator
PII
Mothman Prophecies
Valley of The Dolls
Clint Eastwood's spaghetti westerns
Python's Life Of Brian
The Passion
Excalibur
Replacement Killers
Virtuosity
Strange Days
Vampires (John Carpenter)
Vampire Chronicles
Signs
Thief


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

This list could go on for awhile with me, but here's the first ten that came to mind.

1.   Braveheart
2.   Reservoir Dogs
3.   The Great Escape
4.   Planes, Trains, and Automobiles
5.   What did you do in the war daddy?
6.   The Shining
7.   Liar, Liar
8.   Cool Hand Luke
9.   Lord of the Rings
10. Star Trek 5: The Undiscovered Country

Had to get a Star Trek in there somewhere.


----------



## insein

1. Star Wars trilogy
2. Terminator Trilogy
3. Matrix (just the first one.  Others were interesting but not favs)
4. Predator
5. Snatch
6. Die Hard Trilogy
7. Scarface

Plenty more but can't think of them right now.


----------



## Joz

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Hitchcock, the Master of Suspense
> 
> 1. North By Northwest
> 2. Rear Window
> 3. To Catch a Thief
> 4. Notorious
> 5. Vertigo
> 6. Spellbound



Don't think I've ever seen Spellbound.  But you forgot, 
7.  What about Harry?

8.  Harrison Ford movies:  Presumed Innocent/Witness/Hanover St.
9.  Cary Grant movies:  Mr. Blandings ...dream house/ An affair to remember& many others
Really there are so many movies that WERE truly good.  I don't think today's movies are quite up to the old standards.  All we have is better technology.


----------



## Bonnie

insein said:
			
		

> 1. Star Wars trilogy
> 2. Terminator Trilogy
> 3. Matrix (just the first one.  Others were interesting but not favs)
> 4. Predator
> 5. Snatch
> 6. Die Hard Trilogy
> 7. Scarface
> 
> Plenty more but can't think of them right now.




Snatch???  EEEWWW just the word itself makes me cringe    LOL


----------



## Dan

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Python's Life Of Brian
> The Passion



That's kinda odd that two of your favorite movies are a celebration of Christ's death and a parody of his life. Life of Brian is a good movie, though I probably didn't get most of the jokes the first time I saw it.


----------



## Dan

Oh, and here's my favorites (a few of them, anyway)...

Chasing Amy
Magnolia
American Beauty
Evil Dead 2
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Kill Bill
Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas
Finding Nemo
Trainspotting
Tromeo and Juliet
Dazed and Confused
Adaptation
Monsters, Inc


----------



## Bonnie

Dan said:
			
		

> That's kinda odd that two of your favorite movies are a celebration of Christ's death and a parody of his life. Life of Brian is a good movie, though I probably didn't get most of the jokes the first time I saw it.



I suppose for me the diffrence is that Life of Brian I take for exactly what it is comedy, and nothing more.  Really if you look at a lot of what was in that movie, they really are trashing liberalism, and Romans.  Ex the discussion in the stands with the whole "Reg has a right to want a baby even thought he can't actually have one which is nobody's fault not even the Romans".........  You know it is possible to be a Catholic or Christian and still have a good sense of humor


----------



## insein

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Snatch???  EEEWWW just the word itself makes me cringe    LOL



Did you see the movie?  I thought Brad Pitt was excellent in it.


----------



## Bonnie

insein said:
			
		

> Did you see the movie?  I thought Brad Pitt was excellent in it.



Actually I have not, what is the premise of the movie??  Maybe I'll rent it??


----------



## Dan

> I suppose for me the diffrence is that Life of Brian I take for exactly what it is comedy, and nothing more. Really if you look at a lot of what was in that movie, they really are trashing liberalism, and Romans. Ex the discussion in the stands with the whole "Reg has a right to want a baby even thought he can't actually have one which is nobody's fault not even the Romans"......... You know it is possible to be a Catholic or Christian and still have a good sense of humor



No, I know, though these days it's hard to find anybody with a sense of humor about anything!

I just figured since religion is something people hold so sacred that they would not accept a movie that, while it does make fun of all viewpoints, it certainly takes plenty of shots at Christ himself and his story.

Few Christians would find humor in the end, which has Jesus, on the cross, singing the song "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life", which includes these lyrics:

"Life's a piece of shit
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true."

Personally, I thought it was hilarious, I just think it's not a favorite among churchgoers.


----------



## Bonnie

Dan said:
			
		

> No, I know, though these days it's hard to find anybody with a sense of humor about anything!
> 
> I just figured since religion is something people hold so sacred that they would not accept a movie that, while it does make fun of all viewpoints, it certainly takes plenty of shots at Christ himself and his story.
> 
> Few Christians would find humor in the end, which has Jesus, on the cross, singing the song "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life", which includes these lyrics:
> 
> "Life's a piece of shit
> When you look at it
> Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true."
> 
> Personally, I thought it was hilarious, I just think it's not a favorite among churchgoers.



The end of that movie aka the cross scene was one of my favorite scenes, it was hysterically funny, parents thought so as well, and we are devoted Catholics.

Another was the stoning scene, the gord on sticks, the speech about the birds, and the onlookers are heckling Brian accusing Brian of making it up as he goes, and saying the birds are scrounging.  That's brilliant comedy!


----------



## Dan

> The end of that movie aka the cross scene was one of my favorite scenes, it was hysterically funny, parents thought so as well, and we are devoted Catholics.
> 
> Another was the stoning scene, the gord on sticks, the speech about the birds, and the onlookers are heckling Brian accusing Brian of making it up as he goes, and saying the birds are scrounging. That's brilliant comedy!



Yeah, it is. I love the movie and all, my point is just that MOST Christians (the hardcore ones,anyway) would probably not like it.


----------



## insein

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Actually I have not, what is the premise of the movie??  Maybe I'll rent it??




Its one of those movies where the plot is intertwined among a dozen or so people or groups of people.  There is a diamond.  96 karats.  Its stolen.  The whole movie revolves around people trying to get the diamond or being involved in some way with people who are getting the diamond.  It has Brad Pitt as a pikey boxer who is hardly understandable.  Jason Statham is also in it, the British dude from the transporter and lock stock and 2 smoking barrels.

Its a very good movie.  Its funny alot.  Dark in a few spots (but not for very long).  Ultimately its a good natured film.


----------



## padisha emperor

Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Gladiator
Last of Mohicans
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill 1 & 2
Full Metal Jacket
Snatch
Fight Club (Brad Pitt is really excellent in the two)
Monty Python : Brian's Life, & Holy Grail (really fun, they're really hilarious)
Matrix (only the first)
Braveheart
Sleepy Hollow
Pirates of the Carribeans
Star Wars movies
A Bridge Too far
The Longest Day
Save Private Ryan
Love Actually
The Patriot
Léon (a Luc Besson movie, with Jean Reno, Nathalie Portman and the fantastic Gary Oldman)
Papy Fait de la Resistance
Dien Bien Phu
Apocalypse Now


----------



## drac

One the best was (drums here) "Enemy Mine"  
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089092/
can not really explain why, but my login name is based on it  (just thought you all wanted to know  :happy2: )


----------



## onedomino

So many great films, so little time.

Schindlers List  remarkable film making.
Modern Times  Chaplins best.
Lord of the Rings Trilogy  huge effort and great result.
North by Northwest  the masters best.
Apocalypse Now  "Charlie don't surf."
To Kill a Mockingbird  Gregory Peck was superb.
Saving Private Ryan  the first 20 minutes are overwhelming.
Alien  scariest movie ever.
On the Waterfront  Brandos best.
Blade Runner  best science fiction movie.
Unbreakable  creepy surprise ending.
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid  - Who are those guys?
The African Queen - Humphrey and Katherine are great together.
Unforgiven  Clints best film.
Almost Famous  Tell him its a think piece.
Chasing Amy  Chick pressing charges?
Being There  great satire.
Hoosiers  best sports movie
Major League  Bats are afraid.


----------



## Dan

Oh, I forgot about Almost Famous, I'll put that on mine, too.


----------



## onedomino

Dan said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot about Almost Famous, I'll put that on mine, too.



Cameron Crowe did a great job on "Almost Famous." I like his directing and writing very much. Of course his film "Jerry McGuire" is also excellent. Renee Zellweger is so sweet in that film. In "Almost Famous," the scenes with "Lester Bangs" (Philip Hoffman) are terrific. http://www.furious.com/perfect/lesterbangs.html At the radio station: "Don't you think it's a little early for that?" "Not for me," and walking with William Miller: "Don't worry, you'll meet them all again on your journey back to the middle." Kate Hudson was about as cute as a girl can be. The music was...well, it was the music of the time and really fun to listen to. The scene in the bus where everyone joins in on "Tiny Dancer" was great film making.


----------



## Semper Fi

The Godfather, parts I and II
Blackhawk Down
Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Platoon
Goodfellas

Thats all I can think of right now, Im sure theres more.


----------



## drac

One suggestions for a foreign movies, even if only subtitled?

Last one comes in mind is Amelie.


----------



## Bonnie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> The Godfather, parts I and II
> Blackhawk Down
> Saving Private Ryan
> Band of Brothers
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail
> Platoon
> Goodfellas
> 
> Thats all I can think of right now, Im sure theres more.



"Someday lad all this will be yours"
"What the curtains"?


----------



## Dan

onedomino said:
			
		

> Cameron Crowe did a great job on "Almost Famous." I like his directing and writing very much. Of course his film "Jerry McGuire" is also excellent. Renee Zellweger is so sweet in that film. In "Almost Famous," the scenes with "Lester Bangs" (Philip Hoffman) are terrific. http://www.furious.com/perfect/lesterbangs.html At the radio station: "Don't you think it's a little early for that?" "Not for me," and walking with William Miller: "Don't worry, you'll meet them all again on your journey back to the middle." Kate Hudson was about as cute as a girl can be. The music was...well, it was the music of the time and really fun to listen to. The scene in the bus where everyone joins in on "Tiny Dancer" was great film making.



Yeah, I love it a lot. Have you seen the extended cut C.C. put out on DVD a couple years ago? It adds something like over a half hour of deleted scenes back into the movie, and it makes the movie a whole lot better. Of course, I loved it to begin with. The deleted scenes don't change the movie in any way, just expands on it a little. 

For example: probably my favorite scene in the movie now, wasn't in the original cut. When the new manager is talking to the band about how rock and roll is dead and it's all going to be taken over by big businesses, the extended cut goes to a long sequence of Penny Lane dancing in the theater alone to Cat Stevens' "The Wind". It's a perfect embodiment of the emotions people (fans and bands) put into rock music in the early seventies.

The whole movie manages to deal with some fairly heavy issues and keep a really innocent feeling. The perfect view of a very adult world through the eyes of a 15-year-old kid.

I always expected more from Patrick Fugit. He was great in this movie, and he's been great in every movie he's been in, and yet he's not really that famous. Oh, well, maybe he wants it that way.


----------



## onedomino

Dan said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love it a lot. Have you seen the extended cut C.C. put out on DVD a couple years ago? It adds something like over a half hour of deleted scenes back into the movie, and it makes the movie a whole lot better. Of course, I loved it to begin with. The deleted scenes don't change the movie in any way, just expands on it a little.
> 
> For example: probably my favorite scene in the movie now, wasn't in the original cut. When the new manager is talking to the band about how rock and roll is dead and it's all going to be taken over by big businesses, the extended cut goes to a long sequence of Penny Lane dancing in the theater alone to Cat Stevens' "The Wind". It's a perfect embodiment of the emotions people (fans and bands) put into rock music in the early seventies.
> 
> The whole movie manages to deal with some fairly heavy issues and keep a really innocent feeling. The perfect view of a very adult world through the eyes of a 15-year-old kid.
> 
> I always expected more from Patrick Fugit. He was great in this movie, and he's been great in every movie he's been in, and yet he's not really that famous. Oh, well, maybe he wants it that way.



I have not seen the deleted scenes. Thank you for the tip. I'll check it out.


----------



## jimnyc

Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Cheech and Chong (all of them)
Saving Private Ryan
Braveheart
Pay it forward
A Few Good Men
Pump up the volume
War of the Roses
Wall Street


----------



## NATO AIR

drac said:
			
		

> One suggestions for a foreign movies, even if only subtitled?
> 
> Last one comes in mind is Amelie.



city of god


----------



## Adam's Apple

The 10 Commandments
The Wizard of Oz
The Sound of Music
Gone with the Wind
Dr. Zhivago
Pulp Fiction
Casino
The King and I
Miracle
Lonesome Dove
Deliverance
The Exorcist
Breaking Away
Monster's Ball
Reds


----------



## Dan

> One suggestions for a foreign movies, even if only subtitled?



Man Bites Dog


----------



## Said1

I'm not a huge movie watcher, but some of my favorites are:

1. Marvin's Room
2. Delores Claiborne
3. Scarface
4. Apocalypes Now
5. Ghandi
6. Grease
7. Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry
8. American Graffiti


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

drac said:
			
		

> One suggestions for a foreign movies, even if only subtitled?
> 
> Last one comes in mind is Amelie.



Le Femme Nikita. Also Leon, which was released in the U.S. as The Professional. I just recently saw Swimming Pool, which wasn't to bad.


----------



## pennyville73

Too many to list...lol

In no particular order...

The Stand
Braveheart
Scarface
Shag
Interwiew with a Vampire
Steel Magnolias (thats where I got my daughters name..lol)
Streetcar Named Desire
Last American Virgin

And usually anything with Al Pacino or Robert Deniro (my favorites)


----------



## Bonnie

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Too many to list...lol
> 
> In no particular order...
> 
> The Stand
> Braveheart
> Scarface
> Shag
> Interwiew with a Vampire
> Steel Magnolias (thats where I got my daughters name..lol)
> Streetcar Named Desire
> Last American Virgin
> 
> And usually anything with Al Pacino or Robert Deniro (my favorites)



The dymanic duo!! Have you seen the movie Heat??


----------



## pennyville73

LOVE that movie...I will watch anything that has either of them in it...When they came out with both of them in the same one...couldnt even contain myself..LOL


----------



## Bonnie

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> LOVE that movie...I will watch anything that has either of them in it...When they came out with both of them in the same one...couldnt even contain myself..LOL



That scene in which they both sat at the table in the diner, what gripping dialogue!!   And the end scene at the airport ,WOW.......great soundtrac too!


----------



## pennyville73

I agree...one of the better movies made..another favorite was Midnight Run with Deniro...So funny


----------



## Bonnie

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> I agree...one of the better movies made..another favorite was Midnight Run with Deniro...So funny



Another great movie....So why are you unpopular with the Chicago Police Dept???


----------



## pennyville73

There was only one Pacino movie I really didnt like...I cant remember the name. It was with Keanu Reaves..The "Devil" something or other...Not a very good movie...lol


----------



## Bonnie

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> There was only one Pacino movie I really didnt like...I cant remember the name. It was with Keanu Reaves..The "Devil" something or other...Not a very good movie...lol



Devils Advocate.. Downer movie but Pacino was still great in it.  Not one id see more than twice.


----------



## dumphauler

1. Dr Strangelove
2. THX 1138
3. Logan's Run
4. Deliverance
5. full metal jacket
6. Monty Python and the holy grail
7. Soylent Green
8. casablanca
9. Star Trek undiscovered country
10. Anything Michael Moore made


----------



## Said1

I forgot  Sense and Sensibility, another one of my favorite movies. That and "How to get ahead in advertising without really trying".


----------



## pennyville73

dumphauler said:
			
		

> 1. Dr Strangelove
> 2. THX 1138
> 3. Logan's Run
> 4. Deliverance
> 5. full metal jacket
> 6. Monty Python and the holy grail
> 7. Soylent Green
> 8. casablanca
> 9. Star Trek undiscovered country
> 10. Anything Michael Moore made



I actually just saw 'Deliverence' for the first time today. Very strange......


----------



## theim

1. Braveheart
2. Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
3. Interveiw with a Vampire
4. Scream
5. Gladiator


----------



## Said1

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> I actually just saw 'Deliverence' for the first time today. Very strange......




That movie gives me the creeps. Even the song "Duelling Banjos" makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Bonnie

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> I actually just saw 'Deliverence' for the first time today. Very strange......



Very creepy...........And cool another Python fan


----------



## cptpwichita

Goodfellas
Casino
Full Metal Jacket
Interview with a Vampire
Dumb and Dumber
Ace Venturaet Detective When Nature Calls
The Jerk
Tommy Boy
Billy Madison
Airplane!
Monty Python-Life of Brian
Terminator
Fletch
Forrest Gump
Fight Club
Scream
Rudy
John Q
Pulp Fiction
Pump up the Volume
Blade

o.k. that's enough,just a small sampling!plus I just love movies so it is hard to decide.


----------



## Adam's Apple

I've thought of five more movies that should have been on my "favorites" list:

Titanic
The Poseidon Adventure
Hombre
The Hustler
The Towering Inferno

I really liked all the movies Paul Newman made, but the last three listed above were my favorites.  In my opinion, Paul Newman was America's greatest actor.  Although he is still with us, it's so sad that we can't look forward to the release of a new Paul Newman movie these days.


----------



## lolita715

1. vertigo
2. Lolita
3. 400 blows
4. Breathless
5. Scarface
6. The sting
7. Suspiria
8. All the presidents men
9. Jules and jim
10. Happiness


----------



## Said1

lolita715 said:
			
		

> 1. vertigo
> 2. Lolita
> 3. 400 blows
> 4. Breathless
> 5. Scarface
> 6. The sting
> 7. Suspiria



Which Lolita did you see? The original from 1962 with James Mason and Shelly Winters is one of my favs.


----------



## lolita715

Said1 said:
			
		

> Which Lolita did you see? The original from 1962 with James Mason and Shelly Winters is one of my favs.


Yes, the Kubrick on of course!!! They really ruined a classic by remaking the Lolita, a few years back. You must have a great taste in films!!


----------



## Said1

lolita715 said:
			
		

> Yes, the Kubrick on of course!!! They really ruined a classic by remaking the Lolita, a few years back. You must have a great taste in films!!




Phew, there is hope for you yet.   That movie is absolutely creepy, and brilliant of course.


----------



## lolita715

Said1 said:
			
		

> Phew, there is hope for you yet.   That movie is absolutely creepy, and brilliant of course.


Kubrick was a genius!! I love his sense of humor, James Mason is brilliant in the film!!!!


----------



## Said1

lolita715 said:
			
		

> Kubrick was a genius!! I love his sense of humor, James Mason is brilliant in the film!!!!




Hmm, something we agree on, who woulda thunk it? The Sting and Scarface were terrific too, more favs.


----------



## lolita715

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmm, something we agree on, who woulda thunk it? The Sting and Scarface were terrific too, more favs.


Yeah who would have thought, Its nice to chat with someone who likes "films" Not many people can appericate the classics!!!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

lolita715 said:
			
		

> 1. vertigo
> 2. Lolita
> 3. 400 blows
> 4. Breathless
> 5. Scarface
> 6. The sting
> 7. Suspiria
> 8. All the presidents men
> 9. Jules and jim
> 10. Happiness



What is 400 Blows? Never heard of it. Nice list otherwise. Particularly The Sting.


----------



## lolita715

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> What is 400 Blows? Never heard of it. Nice list otherwise. Particularly The Sting.


It's a french flim by François Truffaut, it's an amazing new wave film, you should really check it out. you like the list? which films have you seen?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

lolita715 said:
			
		

> It's a french flim by François Truffaut, it's an amazing new wave film, you should really check it out. you like the list? which films have you seen?



I've seen all of them other than 400 Blows and Suspiria. I guess my favorite French film is Le Femme Nikita, which was far better than the watered down American version with Bridget Fonda.


----------



## lolita715

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> I've seen all of them other than 400 Blows and Suspiria. I guess my favorite French film is Le Femme Nikita, which was far better than the watered down American version with Bridget Fonda.


You must see suspira its a itailian horror movie, by Dario Argento!! Its great the best horror movie, so creepy!!! And yes the orginal la femme nikita is the best, Its sad when people try to remake good movies. So you have seen happiness?? If so Im very impressed, what do you think of that movie?


----------



## Jimmyeatworld

lolita715 said:
			
		

> You must see suspira its a itailian horror movie, by Dario Argento!! Its great the best horror movie, so creepy!!! And yes the orginal la femme nikita is the best, Its sad when people try to remake good movies. So you have seen happiness?? If so Im very impressed, what do you think of that movie?



Yeah, Ive seen Happiness. I was drawn to it because of Phillip Seymour Hoffman who has become one of my favorites. It was a bit disturbing at times, but in a good way if that makes any sense. Disturbing can be part of some realy good movies, like The Pledge or One Hour Photo.


----------



## lolita715

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ive seen Happiness. I was drawn to it because of Phillip Seymour Hoffman who has become one of my favorites. It was a bit disturbing at times, but in a good way if that makes any sense. Disturbing can be part of some realy good movies, like The Pledge or One Hour Photo.


Yeah alot of people think its very sick, but I like the black humor. i agree a movie like that makes you think, as long as you know it can be distrubing at times, it's ok!


----------



## sitarro

Bonnie said:
			
		

> "Someday lad all this will be yours"
> "What the curtains"?



LOL!!!!
That scene , how could those guys have ever gotten through it . Thanks for reminding me . 
 I saw that movie when I first started college in the early seventies . My friend's parents were out of town and he had picked up some PCP . Neither of us had ever tried any so we only snorted a pin head , that was the most rediculous thing I ever did in my young life . We couldn't follow the plot line of an episode of " The Streets of San Francisco" . We obviously couldn't drive either so we walked a mile to the theater and watched Monty Python and The Holy Grail , it was so bizaar in that condition . It is definitely on my list , near the top . 

"you tiny brained wiper of other peoples bottoms, I fart in your general direction"


----------



## Bonnie

sitarro said:
			
		

> LOL!!!!
> That scene , how could those guys have ever gotten through it . Thanks for reminding me .
> I saw that movie when I first started college in the early seventies . My friend's parents were out of town and he had picked up some PCP . Neither of us had ever tried any so we only snorted a pin head , that was the most rediculous thing I ever did in my young life . We couldn't follow the plot line of an episode of " The Streets of San Francisco" . We obviously couldn't drive either so we walked a mile to the theater and watched Monty Python and The Holy Grail , it was so bizaar in that condition . It is definitely on my list , near the top .
> 
> "you tiny brained wiper of other peoples bottoms, I fart in your general direction"




The brilliance of Python....  Bring out your dead......Im not dead yet, im feeling better, I think Ill go for a walk........When's your next pick up..oh Thursday eh, he should be dead by then.........LOL

How about that song "I am the Brave Sir Robbin"


----------



## Bonnie

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ive seen Happiness. I was drawn to it because of Phillip Seymour Hoffman who has become one of my favorites. It was a bit disturbing at times, but in a good way if that makes any sense. Disturbing can be part of some realy good movies, like The Pledge or One Hour Photo.




Both The Pledge and One Hour Photo were great movies!  I thought Williams was extremely good in that as was Nicholson!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> The brilliance of Python....  Bring out your dead......Im not dead yet, im feeling better, I think Ill go for a walk........When's your next pick up..oh Thursday eh, he should be dead by then.........LOL
> 
> How about that song "I am the Brave Sir Robbin"




Did you see the guys in the background attempting to tie coconuts to pidgeons?


What is your favorite color?

Blue, no Red!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you see the guys in the background attempting to tie coconuts to pidgeons?
> 
> 
> What is your favorite color?
> 
> Blue, no Red!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!



"What's he gonna do, nibble me bum?"

"the birds dead"
"no it's not"
"yes it is"


----------



## sitarro

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Too many to list...lol
> 
> In no particular order...
> 
> The Stand
> Braveheart
> Scarface
> Shag
> Interwiew with a Vampire
> Steel Magnolias (thats where I got my daughters name..lol)
> Streetcar Named Desire
> Last American Virgin
> 
> And usually anything with Al Pacino or Robert Deniro (my favorites)


Penny ,
 Check out Serpico , Author!Author! , And Justice For All, and of course Dog Day Afternoon  if you want to see Pacino in some great early work.Sea of Love is another good one .


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Did you see the guys in the background attempting to tie coconuts to pidgeons?
> 
> 
> What is your favorite color?
> 
> Blue, no Red!  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!



Ah yes the quiz to pass over the bridge
Answer me these questions three......
What is your name?
What is your quest?
What is the air velocity of a Swallow?
Which kind of Swallow English or African??
I don't know......Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> "What's he gonna do, nibble me bum?"
> 
> "the birds dead"
> "no it's not"
> "yes it is"




"we had to nail him down otherwise he would muscle up to the bars and vroom"
"this bird wouldn't vroom if you passed 50,000 volts through it!"


----------



## Bonnie

But father I don't want to marry her, I just want to sing!!!!!!!

It's just a flesh wound
Your arms off
What are you going to do bleed on me??


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> "we had to nail him down otherwise he would muscle up to the bars and vroom"
> "this bird wouldn't vroom if you passed 50,000 volts through it!"




 :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> But father I don't want to marry her, I just want to sing!!!!!!!
> 
> It's just a flesh wound
> Your arms off
> What are you going to do bleed on me??




No, its not!

What's that then?

I've had worse!

You liar!

Have at me then!


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> No, its not!
> 
> What's that then?
> 
> I've had worse!
> 
> You liar!
> 
> Have at me then!



I think I know what I'll be renting this weekend!


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think I know what I'll be renting this weekend!



Life of Brian as well!!  I could watch those movies over and over again.


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Life of Brian as well!!  I could watch those movies over and over again.



If I stay up really late, I might be lucky to catch an episode of "Flying Circus", but that's rare. It's been so long since I've seen any of them!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Life of Brian as well!!  I could watch those movies over and over again.




I own them both.  As well as the collection of the TV shows and "The Meaning of Life".


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> If I stay up really late, I might be lucky to catch a episode of "Flying Circus", but that's rare. It's been so long since I've seen any of them!




yes the Minister of Silly Walks
I have the BBC Britcom channel once in a while and I can catch Python on that.  I have asked for the Python Box set for Christmas I hope my parents get that for me :tng:


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I own them both.  As well as the collection of the TV shows and "The Meaning of Life".



I have only seen Meaning of Life once.  Good but not as good as the first two... imho


But it is wafaa thin!!!!!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> yes the Minister of Silly Walks
> I have the BBC Britcom channel once in a while and I can catch Python on that.  I have asked for the Python Box set for Christmas I hope my parents get that for me :tng:




I like the argument sketch.

"This isn't argument it's abuse!"

"You didn't order abuse then?"

"No, I paid for an argument."

"Right, second door to the left."


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I have only seen Meaning of Life once.  Good but not as good as the first two... imho
> 
> 
> But it is wafaa thin!!!!!!!!




I like the "Every Sperm is Sacred!" song.

"Oh! There goes another one! Can you pick that up Mary?"


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I like the "Every Sperm is Sacred!" song.
> 
> "Oh! There goes another one! Can you pick that up Mary?"




Yeah that's funny and grose at the same time !!


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> yes the Minister of Silly Walks



My ex could do that perfectly, he has long skinny legs like Cleece (SP?).   We used to say "funny walker" when one of us saw someone walking funny.


----------



## Bonnie

Said1 said:
			
		

> My ex could do that perfectly, he has long skinny legs like Cleece (SP?).   We used to say "funny walker" when one of us saw someone walking funny.



Cleese is good, I always liked Mike Palin as well.
Actually they are all good....

Cleese was especially good in Life of Brian
That stoning scene is hilarious


----------



## Said1

Bonnie said:
			
		

> Cleese is good, I always liked Mike Palin as well.
> Actually they are all good....



I say the same thing, Cleese is my favorite, but they're all good too.

Another Brit show I love is Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## no1tovote4

Bonnie said:
			
		

> But father I don't want to marry her, I just want to sing!!!!!!!



Oh no you don't!  Nobody's breakin' into song while I'm around!

You don't understand son, I built this castle in a swamp.  Everybody thought I was daft building it in a swamp, but I built it anyway!  That castle sank into the swamp so I built another one, that one burned down fell over then sank into the swamp.  I built another one, and it sank into the swamp.  So I built another!  That one is still standing and is the strongest castle in England!  But son, we need the land!  We live in a swamp!


----------



## no1tovote4

Said1 said:
			
		

> I say the same thing, Cleese is my favorite, but they're all good too.
> 
> Another Brit show I love is Absolutely Fabulous.




Anybody watch "Are You Being Served?"


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh no you don't!  Nobody's breakin' into song while I'm around!
> 
> You don't understand son, I built this castle in a swamp.  Everybody thought I was daft building it in a swamp, but I built it anyway!  That castle sank into the swamp so I built another one, that one burned down fell over then sank into the swamp.  I built another one, and it sank into the swamp.  So I built another!  That one is still standing and is the strongest castle in England!  But son, we need the land!  We live in a swamp!





 :teeth: That was great!


----------



## Bonnie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Oh no you don't!  Nobody's breakin' into song while I'm around!
> 
> You don't understand son, I built this castle in a swamp.  Everybody thought I was daft building it in a swamp, but I built it anyway!  That castle sank into the swamp so I built another one, that one burned down fell over then sank into the swamp.  I built another one, and it sank into the swamp.  So I built another!  That one is still standing and is the strongest castle in England!  But son, we need the land!  We live in a swamp!



LOL!!!!!!!!!!  that is so funny.


----------



## sitarro

Here are some of my favorites. . . .comedies first

Blind Date - Great cast , too many scenes to mention

Annie Hall - Best Picture and it only played in my local theater 1 week . I was in love with Diane Keaton so I saw it 4 times in that week.

Smokey and the Bandit- Jackie Gleason was incredible , fun movie.

Splash -Tom Hanks , John Candy , Darryl Hanna , fun

Animal House -John Belushi

Risky Business- Made Tom Cruise a star.

Biloxi Blues- Christopher Walken as a Drill Sergeant , perfect .

M.A.S.H.-Hotlips

Fish Called Wanda- Jamie Lee

Trading Places- One of my favorites ever , Jamie Lee!

Used Cars-Funny

The Mask-Great story and special effects , the dog w/the mask!

The Freshman-Mathew Broderick at his paranoid best

Swingers-Vince Vaughn , "You're so Money!"

Me , Myself and Irene-His kids

Wierd Science-Kelly LeBrock , John Hughes direction.

Raising Arizona-cult classic

Shampoo-Warren Beatty and Goldie Hawn in a great 70s classic . Oh yeah . . . Julie Christy.

Forrest Gump

Pope of Greenwich Village-good old film with Mickey Rourke and Eric Roberts just starting out.

Ace Ventura-My brother laughed so hard he couldn't breath , The Crying Game scene .

Fast Times-Sean Penn before he became an asshole

The Return of the Pink Panther-Peter Sellers and Kato fighting . . . "does your dog bite?''

When Harry Met Sally- Meg Ryan in the diner

Dr. Strangelove-Peter Sellers at his best.

Big Trouble in Little China-Curt Russell , funny.

The Best of Times-Robin Williams is very good in this.

Cadillac Man-Classic fast paced Robin Williams

Office Space

Young Frankenstien-"It's Frankensteen!"

My Cousin Vinny-Marisa Tomei, Joe Pesci, and Fred Gwynns last role .Great comedy.

Blazing Saddles-nothing I can say, Hillarious

Groundhog Day-Bill Murray classic

Ghost Busters-

Stripes-


----------



## ciplexian

North By Northwest- Ah, the spark for the Bond films. I've seen NBNW, Dr. No, Goldfinger, and FRWL, I have to say NBNW is far superior to any of those Bond films.

Sliding Doors- Underrated. "Run Lola Run" with substance. The genius of pop philosophy withou the annoyance of a Matrix-like cult following.

The Red Shoes- Unknown British gem from the late 1940s. Basically what Moulin Rouge should have been.

Braveheart- Even to this day, every battle scene that shows arrows blackening the sky reminds me of the battle of Stirling scene. And I have seen this same shot in virtually every big ancient war/fantasy movie from "LOTR" to "Gladiator" to "Troy". All these overrated movies are really Braveheart copycats, yes, even including LOTR: Return of the King which was basically just one big battle scene. Clearly it took a while, to get them all flowing, though. If only "Alexander" was 1/100th as good.

Last of the Mohicans- very much like Braveheart. Only didn't spawn quite as many spin-offs.

Star Wars trilogy- what can I say? Pure brilliance. Pure GOODNESS as well... pulls off the grandoise themes without trying as hard as LOTR. At the time it was also a technical revolution in effects.

The Breakfast Club- why is Ferris Bueller's Day Off considered a better John Hughes film than this? Judd Nelson's character is the true role model of every teen boy, Ferris Bueller is just an overblown image.

Pulp Fiction- The one that made Quentin Tarantino.

Barry Lyndon- This would have been the big winner of 1975 if not for One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest... which I have not seen, but having read the book cannot imagine could be too entertaining. A combination of Johnathan Swift with Citizen Kane... without the pretension of the latter. The director takes a big risk with narration and wins big.


----------



## hylandrdet

Gone with the Wind
The "Man with no name" Trilogy
The Usual Suspects
The Silence of the Lambs
The Star Wars Trilogy
Gladiator
Patton
In the Heat of the Night
The Color Purple
Cool Hand Luke
The Crying Game
Blade Runner
Tron
Dune
La Femme Nikita
Transpotting
Das Boot
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Full Metal Jacket
Taxi Driver
Scarface
Saturday Night Fever
The Godfather Trilogy
Rocky
Shaft
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Bonnie

You just reminded me of one of my favorites.......Usual Suspects.........Kevin Spacey was great in that!!

It was Kaiser Souzay!!!!!  AHHHHHH


----------



## padisha emperor

I like also "Love Actually".

funny movie


----------

